# Haarverlängerung Mit Photoshop



## cobrat30 (14. Oktober 2007)

hallo ich hab mal ne frage b.z.w ne bitte ich wollt mal fragen ob ich ein Tutorial kennt oder mir eine kurze Beschreibung schicken könnt.

indem es um Haarverlängerung mit Ps geht das frag ich mich schon lange wenn ich mir b.z.w längere haare bei Personen machen will


----------



## jen-ni (15. Oktober 2007)

man könnte es z.B. mit Brushes machen 
so wie mit diesen hier 

http://browse.deviantart.com/resour...cations/psbrushes/&q=Hair&order=9&alltime=yes

oder so wie mit eins von den Tut’s hier 

http://browse.deviantart.com/resour...sources/tutorials/&q=Hair&order=9&alltime=yes


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Oktober 2007)

Wenn die Haare schon etwas länger sind, und auch "nach unten hängen" kann man da teilweise mit dem Clonestamp gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Kommt aber immer sehr auf das Foto an.
Bei dunklen Haaren vor hellem Grund ist es sogar noch ein wenig einfacher, einfach Modus mal auf abdunkeln stellen.

Ist aber kein Patentrezept für jede Situation.


----------



## cobrat30 (15. Oktober 2007)

ok danke für die tipps 


gruß


----------

